# Need ANY input on my cheap 2nd hand stove....



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 84156
View attachment 84158

I just got a Sierra 7000C for $300. It came with about 12 feet of triple insulated pipe (what he called it) A wind baffle/cap, some insulated piece that goes where it passes through the ceiling and some regular stove pipe.
It evidently has a heat "jacket" that allows for a rear clearance of 1inch !?

It LOOKS to be in good shape (8 of 10 maybe)

I guess you can tell from my lack of proper terminology that I don't know what I am talking about!

I just used the info from the tag to identify it, but I can't find SQUAT online!
If anyone has any input at all I would GREATLY appreciate it!

Are they decent, or junk, or "only a fool would pay $300 for that pile of $@#! 

It's still in my truck, so if it's garbage I can give it back!

Thanks a ton for ANY insight at all !!

Don


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 7, 2012)

1" is really close! I've installed 1 "zero clearance" UL listed stove, I'm not sure of the brand though. Do you have a picture of the front?


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 7, 2012)

We could also answer any questions about the pipe that you have, if you can post a pic of that as well. If it's class A, it's hard to go wrong for $300.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Webby Thank you SO much for the quick response... I added some quick snapshots.

Even though it SAYS 1" I would err on the side of caution and gitve it more than that  

Thanks again!

Don


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is one of the sections I got... that's a mud dauber nest inside of it


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 7, 2012)

The 7000C was a stove made down in Harrisburg, VA. It is a cat stove that they made trying to meet the 1988 EPA deadline. They eventually stopped producing stoves and started making mail carts for the Postal Service under a contract. The borrowing for the retooling sunk them and they shut down in 1993. Some parts are available from http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com./Sierra_Woodstove_Replacement_Parts_s/159.htm


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 7, 2012)

well, thanks Bart.. I had no idea it was a CAT stove !

* shows my ignorance


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 7, 2012)

That lever on the right rear looking from the front is what flips the cat closed to engage it.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 7, 2012)

You guys are AWESOME!  Thank you! ...........  now I just need to :

A. Figure out what a CAT is.
B. Figure out if it still works!

Thank you all SO MUCH!

Don


----------



## FanMan (Dec 8, 2012)

1" isn't that unreasonable for a corner installation, since only a small part of the stove (that corner) is that close.  That's one of the nice things about a corner installation.  Still, going to 2" would hardly make a difference in the space used.


----------



## geoxman (Dec 8, 2012)

post a pic of the catalyst and we can more than likely tell you if it is good or not. I think you did very well for the money and the stove appears to be in nice shape, it should provide you with plenty of heat. Cat stoves really like DRY wood or they don't really function...how is your wood supply?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 8, 2012)

A cat is a catalytic cumbustor that burns off the smoke and gases in the stove before it goes up the chimney. Your left with what looks like heat vapor going out the stack with no smoke. They are an efficient way of burning.

This looks like it might be yours.
http://www.servicesales.com/high-si...et-home-all-models-pre-1989-c-51_187_190.html


Here is a real good red for you.

http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/hocats.htm

Pete


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

WHEW... Been up LATE researching this! Thank you all for the input!!

I will be placing this backed up to a wall and NOT a corner. It looks like the tag still says 1" clearance.

As for the CAT.. I feel like an "expert" now    I've read up a lot on them, but it's always better to get my info from the "ground troops"!

I'll take a picture of my CAT once the sun comes up.

The wife and I had lost all hope of getting a stove, until I came across this, I think all I NEED is a hearth pad. I will likely also replace the CAT, and the door gasket, and get a thermometer.... and paint it black.

Wood supply... quite a a lot to BUY around here that is advertised as "well seasoned" anywhere from $100 - $200 a cord.

Really hoping to get it installed within a month!

Thanks again for helping a new guy!! 

Don


----------



## raybonz (Dec 8, 2012)

At $200.00 plus insulated stove pipe you can't go wrong! There is a Sierra stove company today but I don't know if they are the same company as the one that made your stove. I suppose you could contact them to find out. Good luck and lets us know how it works! 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 8, 2012)

More info on stove specs:

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html

Ray


----------



## geoxman (Dec 8, 2012)

If your catalyst is the typical 6 inch round I have had really good results with the steel one from Woodstock. I have also used these as well
http://catcombustor.mybisi.com/product/model-consolidated-dutchwest
They clog up with fly ash easier, but $39 is tough to beat and I just blow it off every other week or so. good luck


----------



## raybonz (Dec 8, 2012)

geoxman said:


> If your catalyst is the typical 6 inch round I have had really good results with the steel one from Woodstock. I have also used these as well
> http://catcombustor.mybisi.com/product/model-consolidated-dutchwest
> They clog up with fly ash easier, but $39 is tough to beat and I just blow it off every other week or so. good luck


That's the 1st positive review I have heard on this cat.. Sounds like you figured out how to make it work..

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

I am an IT nerd and I couldn't even find all this info!
You guys are amazing!

I was having horrible buyers remorse, but you all have gotten me excited!

I am hoping to be able to invest no more than another $200 in gaskets, CAT and paint and be in business for under $500 total!


----------



## Dune (Dec 8, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> I am an IT nerd and I couldn't even find all this info!
> You guys are amazing!
> 
> I was having horrible buyers remorse, but you all have gotten me excited!
> ...


 
You got a heck of a deal.

Better read the plaque again though, before you do the install. Looks like 26" backwall clearance to me.

The pipe is good for 1"


----------



## raybonz (Dec 8, 2012)

Dune said:


> You got a heck of a deal.
> 
> Better read the plaque again though, before you do the install. Looks like 26" backwall clearance to me.
> 
> The pipe is good for 1"


Good catch Dune however where this stove is *top vented* it looks like 3" from the flue to the backwall to me.. Actually it's pretty confusing almost over explained lol..

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Dune... I just looked at it again, and as I read it, if it's top vented, I can be 1" from the wall. You would know WAY more than me, so please know that I am RESPECTFULLY pointing that out 

The only way I can use it in my home is if I can have it no more than 6" or so from the wall. It DOES have a heat shield.

Tanks again for all the help!

Don


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

this is how I am deciphering it


----------



## Dune (Dec 8, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> Thanks Dune... I just looked at it again, and as I read it, if it's top vented, I can be 1" from the wall. You would know WAY more than me, so please know that I am RESPECTFULLY pointing that out
> 
> The only way I can use it in my home is if I can have it no more than 6" or so from the wall. It DOES have a heat shield.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, my eyes are not helping me today.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

my old eyes are never any good my friend, until I get my specs on!   

Have a wonderful day!

Don


----------



## raybonz (Dec 8, 2012)

OK I am officially insane now.. Don you're correct from what I can see it's 1" from back of stove to backwall and 3" from flue to backwall.. Gonna be hard to type with a straight jacket on! 

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

"they're coming to take me away HA HA"


----------



## Wildo (Dec 8, 2012)

Good score, if it heats & burns as well as my 007 you are going to be a happy camper indeed.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 8, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> Thanks Dune... I just looked at it again, and as I read it, if it's top vented, I can be 1" from the wall. You would know WAY more than me, so please know that I am RESPECTFULLY pointing that out
> 
> The only way I can use it in my home is if I can have it no more than 6" or so from the wall. It DOES have a heat shield.
> 
> ...


 
i for one wouldn't go off the label
3" from the pipe to the wall is crazy. nfpa requires single wall to be 18", 9" with approved wall or pipe shielding
recommend you use double wall, it is 6"


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 8, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> "they're coming to take me away HA HA"



Watch out for Ray he is liable to show up with the jacket for you to test fit ! He has a whole basement full of em lol.

Pete


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 8, 2012)

After you paint that thing, make sure you fire it up outside to cure the paint.

Good luck.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 8, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Watch out for Ray he is liable to show up with the jacket for you to test fit ! He has a whole basement full of em lol.
> 
> Pete


Yes true I keep next to my hockey masks! Shush don't give away my secrets Pete!

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

I plan on having the flue itself at least 9" from the wall and that is with good double wall pipe.

Here is my CAT situation..... Definitely NO cat installed right now.... does it look intact enough that all I need to do is buy one?

Thank you SO much for holding my hand through all this... you guys are amazing!

Don


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 8, 2012)

Not real sure but it looks like the cat assembly was removed and that piece was fab'ed to act as a baffle in its place. The little door that opens is the bypass for starting up the stove and then when it is up to temp it is closed so that the gasses pass through the cat assembly that appears to have gone away at some point.

I was having to guess on whether it had a bypass or if the handle flipped the cat. They were done both ways back then.

What you have now is your basic "smoke dragon". You aren't gonna be able to find a cat chamber assembly for that stove anymore. And with the flame being able to go past that "baffle" and straight up the pipe you are gonna have some massive flue temps with that thing.

All I can say from the pics.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Bart..... rough news, but thanks for the honestly

Looks like it might be going back!   

Thanks again!!

Don


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 8, 2012)

I scraped my big Sierra insert that could burn better than that stove ever will without a cat. Hate that. I love Sierra stoves. Great for their time. But if the cat stoves had worked out they wouldn't have ended up having to make mail carts.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 8, 2012)

These guys are like the third owner of the name since the plant in VA shut down. I doubt it but possibly they can offer advice.

http://sierraproductsinc.net/pages/woodstoves.htm


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Bart... so the FIXED opening on the left doesn't hold the CAT, and the opening on the right is the bypass ?

Just double checking before I get my $$ back.

Thank you


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep. There was some kind of assembly on the left that held the cat. And the door on the right was used to bypass the cat until the stove was up to a temp where the cat could light off.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Sierra_Woodstove_Replacement_Parts_s/159.htm ... Not sure if this will help..


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

The door on the right functions perfectly.....

The slot on the left looks as if it would receive one of these just fine! ... http://www.woodstovecombustors.com/CC_251.jpg


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is the cat for that stove.

http://catcombustor.mybisi.com/product/7000c-cat-models-6-in-round-canned


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

DAGNABBIT BART.... why do you have to be so smart?!  

Oh well ......... I wanted a soapstone stove anyway... guess I just need to save my pennies for a few more years.

Thanks again!

"I'LL BE BACK" !!

Don


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

last question... recommendations for a TIGHT back-wall clearance stove that won't break the bank?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 8, 2012)

How many square feet where you trying to heat Don ?

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 8, 2012)

I believe the englander 30nch can go 5" with heat shields. 
Brother Bart would be the authority on that though. 

Pete


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 8, 2012)

My house is only 1500sq MAX


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 8, 2012)

Stoves like an Englander 13-NC or a Drolet or Century should do the job for short money. Maybe six hour burn times.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> My house is only 1500sq MAX


I don't know your location but in here in Southeast Mass. I heat ~1600 sq. feet with a 2 cu. ft. firebox stove and easily get 8+ hr. burns. More than likely this will work for you as well..

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 9, 2012)

Ray - when you say "firebox" are you talking about the stove that I have been posting pictues of?

I just don't want to go to the trouble of installing it if it's a waste of me time with all the heat shooting out the flue!  

Thanks you


----------



## raybonz (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> Ray - when you say "firebox" are you talking about the stove that I have been posting pictues of?
> 
> I just don't want to go to the trouble of installing it if it's a waste of me time with all the heat shooting out the flue!
> 
> Thanks you


The firebox is where you load and burn the wood Don.. The Sierra 7000c is tough because the information is scarce and if you need parts it may be difficult if not impossible to find them. Worse case Englander is a good value and you could get into the NC30 a 3 cu. ft. stove for around $1000.00 or quite a bit cheaper in the off season. Lots of great stoves out there in every price range..

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification Ray!

Have a great night!

Don


----------



## Motor7 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wait a min...why couldn't you just remove the plate that was tacked in there and turn it back into a CAT? Or is it missing more parts than meets the eye?

Also, I think the triple A pipe and other parts are worth at least $4-500. You might think about keeping that and selling the stove if it can't be retro fitted. Then your still ahead of the game.


----------



## begreen (Dec 9, 2012)

If tight clearances at a reasonable price are paramount, take a look at the Napoleon 1400 or 1450, Lopi 1750, Pacific Energy True North TN19 and Super 27.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 10, 2012)

Motor7 said:


> Wait a min...why couldn't you just remove the plate that was tacked in there and turn it back into a CAT? Or is it missing more parts than meets the eye?


 
That is the same thing I was wondering but I don't know enough about these things to make that call... I will try and shoot a quick video tonight to better show what I am working with.

Thank you!

Don


----------



## Motor7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Don, I didn't dig back through the thread, do you have an IPL(illustrated parts list) for the stove? If not find one, then get in there and see what you are missing before you return it. If your handy, don't be scared to return it to it's original configuration provided that it's not going to cost you an arm and a leg in parts.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 10, 2012)

I have searched EVERYWHERE that I can think of and can't turn up that IPL.

I'm still looking tho!

Thanks


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is a TERRIBLE video of what is going on inside... it's pitch dark when I get home from work and I forgot to take one this morning.
I will re-shoot a video tomorrow morning when it's daylight.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> Here is a TERRIBLE video of what is going on inside... it's pitch dark when I get home from work and I forgot to take one this morning.
> I will re-shoot a video tomorrow morning when it's daylight.



If you click on the play button it doesn't play and says this video is private you must have posted the video of your girlfriend by accident?  



Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

ok.. it SHOULD be fixed now... I replaced the girlfriend video with a video about my stove


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> ok.. it SHOULD be fixed now... I replaced the girlfriend video with a video about my stove


Looks like your bypass damper works as advertized you just need to get the cat in there.. Did you look at the links I posted?

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

Ray.. I DID look at your link, thank you!

I just don't see how to fit a round CAT in this stove


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> Ray.. I DID look at your link, thank you!
> 
> I just don't see how to fit a round CAT in this stove


I am wondering if your stove actually takes a round cat. To me it looks like it takes a rectangular cat..

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

I would be SOOO happy if that was the case, and I didn't have to worry about returning it!!

I'll take a better video in the morning when it's daylight  

Thanks again!

Don


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> I would be SOOO happy if that was the case, and I didn't have to worry about returning it!!
> 
> I'll take a better video in the morning when it's daylight
> 
> ...


http://www.inandoutlifestyles.com/siwostcaco.html .. Look here there are 2 different cats based on when it manufactured.. You need to take some measurements to see what makes sense..

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

"I LOVE YOU MAN" !    

I'll measure it tonight!

I can't thank you enough!

Don


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> "I LOVE YOU MAN" !
> 
> I'll measure it tonight!
> 
> ...


LMAO.. I believe you have the rectangle version based on the opening but you need to get dimensions.. Then shop around for best price..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/3_6_x_5_5_x_2_Canned_Catalytic_Combustor_p/cc-508.htm

I would be willing to bet this is your cat!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2012)

The "early" 7000 took a round cat. The "late" one took a rectangular cat. It was in a frame and had an air diffuser that fit under it. A one cat setup similar to the 8000 twin cat.

http://www.empireproductsinc.com/images/pdfs/manuals/sierra/sierra_evolution_8000tec_pt3.pdf


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Apparently BK uses this cat too..

Ray


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2012)

Call Sierra and ask if these 8000 parts will work in that old dog.

http://sierraproductsinc.net/pages/parts/woodstoves.htm


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

By golly we're givin er the ole' college try!!

I just measured the NON bypass hole that I have... 9 7/8 x 4 x 1 1/2.

So let me see if I understand this correctly now...basically a Cat stove has two chambers, a firebox, and a small chamber connected by a bypass and a hole with a Cat?!

If that is the case... I MAY still be able to make this work.

Here is a quick "visual" until tomorrows video masterpiece!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmm you sure that cat isn't 2" thick? That seems to be a common thickness for most cats..


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

I just measured again... maybe not dead on 1.5 but certainly not 2".

I wonder if the original frame that held the Cat allowed it to recess a half inch or so.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Dunno Don but as Bart suggested maybe try calling Sierra and see if they can help? Worth a shot..


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

Wouldn't that thin metal "cover" effectively CAP off the cat ?!

I assumed that air had to flow through it.

Beginning to think that even if I CAN retrofit this thing I'll be out another $500, and by then I could just go get a new stove.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you So much for all the help!

You guys REALLY went above and beyond... I am pretty sure at this point I'll either:

A. Give it back

B. Try and sell it for a profit if you think that's possible.

Thanks again!

Don


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.overstockstoves.com/50nowomo2sqf.html .. What Bart and many others use here. Sometimes can be obtained cheaper in off-season.. A good value with good support..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 11, 2012)

Big Donnir Brasco said:


> thank you So much for all the help!
> 
> You guys REALLY went above and beyond... I am pretty sure at this point I'll either:
> 
> ...


You can sell the stove for what you paid if you want just keep the pipe.. Have a good night alarm rings at 3:15AM here..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 15, 2012)

Don any new developments on the stove front?

Ray


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 17, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Have a good night alarm rings at 3:15AM here..



But we know that's not to refill the T-5!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 17, 2012)

Oldhippie said:


> But we know that's not to refill the T-5!


Indeed Steve! A full load will easily go 10 hrs. which still surprises me  After 8 hrs. I have a large amount of big coals and relights take minutes.. So far I am pleased with the T5..

Ray


----------

